# Bay Days - til Oct 30th



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

If anyone's wardrobe needed refreshening, as mine did, you may want to visit The Bay this weekend. I bought 4 good shirts (R. Lauren etc - average price before markdown was 60), a pr of trousers, 2 X3 socks - for $180.00.
They asked me at the till if I wanted to open a Bay account and save an additional 15% - so I picked up that markdown as well. The receipt said I saved $193.00.
A good, (frugal) place to get good clothes - it may also be the last big sale before - dare I say it - holiday shopping starts in Dec.
http://www.thebay.com/store.cfm?ckey=CA&lang=eng&gclid=CPnVvqjVobMCFY1DMgodfnUAbw


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup, wife stated Christmas shopping and bought a couple things already. I might return them and repurchase with that Bay Card 15% discount.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Bought four shirts for my new job- might also pick up a pair of Rockports if I can find a style 
I like as they're 40% off,


----------

